# Yoda 14 weeks



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

loong boring video... nothing super, just something we do right now...

he did growl some during the video, is that a problem? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aT3szeu60g


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice pup, Joby. Do him a favor and get up next time though :lol:

What are your plans for him?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Very nice pup, Joby. Do him a favor and get up next time though :lol:
> 
> What are your plans for him?


Thanks Dave,
we do other stuff too, where I am at least semi-mobile..

No specific plans for him at this point. Sell him most likely, but if he doesn't sell, I will just keep doing what I am doing...

working his hunt/retrieve mostly, only other thing I really do is let him carry his "toys" on walks...

that is his second time on that sleeve, thought he did well the first time, so shot some video the second time...

I dont tug hardly ever.... may start too though, now.

he has a good nose, will start to do more with it....

I like him enough for now, even though grunts like a pig..has eyes like a shark that roll back in his head...and snores like he is possessed by the devil...and likes to bash his head into stuff...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Yoda owner lazy he is


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice pup... I like him a lot.


----------



## george herrera (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice pup. Thanks for sharing and I hope to see videos of his progress if you plan on keeping him!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you..Tiago, Jorge...

too early to tell how he will turn out. 
I like what I see from him for the most part so far.

Hopefully he will stop bashing his head into stuff soon, or he might end up retarded...pretty reckless and uncoordinated at this point in time.


----------



## george herrera (Oct 24, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> ...Hopefully he will stop bashing his head into stuff soon, or he might end up retarded...


:lol: lol, nothin a football helmet can't cure...:lol:


----------



## sefi sahar (Dec 15, 2011)

nice looking pup!

here is my advice

there is no actuall wining for the pup (such as walking freely or not abit with the sleeve in his mouth) so there is no way to reward any corect bite work. that can be one couse to make him growl. that is why he try to back away wuth the toy from you.
the only wining was when you left him alone with the sleeve and than you reinforced only chewing.
and the training is too long for a pup at that stage.

i sugesst you watch some good puppy training videos before you proccide with the training with him.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

sefi sahar said:


> nice looking pup!
> 
> here is my advice
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice... will do...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

yoda's gonna be a strong dog I'd bet... that litter looked nice from what I gathered.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

nice pup. I don't think the growling was a problem. It seems like you are trying to work his possession. He seemed to only growl when you tried to take it. Do you think that him biting(holding ) that long teaches him to hold it rather than to bite down and crush it?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> yoda's gonna be a strong dog I'd bet... that litter looked nice from what I gathered.


Thanks Brian

I am hopeful.
time will tell.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> nice pup. I don't think the growling was a problem. It seems like you are trying to work his possession. He seemed to only growl when you tried to take it. Do you think that him biting(holding ) that long teaches him to hold it rather than to bite down and crush it?



Don't be trying to give your opinion on a Sniper nephew!!!! We will drive to Newark and do work on yo ass!!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

J I shouldn't say the dog is nice? Fine the dogs a crapper ( Sorry Joby I really thought the dog was nice) but I don't want Jason and that striped tiger to get me


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it is what it is guys.

This is not what I would even say is "training", at least that was not what it was supposed to show. ( I know, I know..everything is "training")

It was supposed to show what this particular pup does with a large sleeve that he had seen one time before this, the first time he got it because he climbed up on a table on got it off of a bookshelf..

I have not really done any tug work, or bite work with the pup to this point. he does have a small 7ish inch tug that is about 1 inch in diameter that he carries, hunts and retrieves, along with his wood, pvc, metal, and balls.

I have been working on hunting, and interest and possession of various objects, and his nose.

The growling comment was a "joke" I am not really concerned about it, he has been possessive and "guardy" since he was 5 weeks old.

Have not done any type of "grip" work with him, all I can say at this point is I am very happy with his gripping behaviors that he shows naturally.

After I read the feedbacks. 

I did play just go out and play with him with his little tug some in a tugging/bitework type fashion, he was following me around, and after I released the tug, he followed me around punching into me with it, growling at me, wanting me to re-engage in fight him for it, countering well... and leg wrapping me most of the time when I re-grabbed it...

I imagine when it comes time to teach him to crush things, it will be fairly easy to do...he crushes laundry jugs and he can be picked up off of the ground while on wood, pvc, and metal and he weighs 32 lbs, and is just 15 weeks today...

I did put my hand in the tug, to see what he would do if he felt my hand moving in there, and he did try to crunch down on it..you can see that in the video, good enough for me at this point 

The bitework I am not worried about too much at all right now...

He bites stuff full mouth, and counters well on things he grabs, when someone tries to remove him from them. 

Since I dont plan on doing much OB with him, and just recently got him to stop biting me, it might be foolish for me to do a bunch of bite work stuff with him, but if I decide to get *stupid*, have no fear, I will film it, for everyone's amusement


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> J I shouldn't say the dog is nice? Fine the dogs a crapper ( Sorry Joby I really thought the dog was nice) but I don't want Jason and that striped tiger to get me


he might be a crapper...never know...I am not ready to make that call just yet...time will tell.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> he might be a crapper...never know...I am not ready to make that call just yet...time will tell.


Joby not calling the pup a crapper at all . Just messing around with Jason.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice looking pup. That looks like a Remington crate in the back there...I had one. My dog promptly blew right out of it


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Nice looking pup. That looks like a Remington crate in the back there...I had one. My dog promptly blew right out of it


Brian not a Remington, not that it matters much.

It is a PetMate Vari-Kennel Ultra...that a dog can still blow out of pretty easily...it is what I am using for the puppy currently...not really worried about it, wouldn't be using it once he gets a little bigger anyhow..

so far he does not seem like he tried to break out, that I know of.

He does run head first into the storm door and bashes it open with his head though, sometimes... just puts it down and rams it.. he is a little screwy, that much is for sure...

no worries Tim, he MIGHT ACTUALLY BE a crapper. I like most of what I see so far, but he is still very young...I assumed it was a joke, but I am in no way saying he might not be a crapper either...


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

he a crappper,, craps on the floor :twisted: :roll: haha

nice pup tho


----------

